# Stuck?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

My cousin and I got stuck today offroading. I was wondering if anyone had good techniques to get unstuck! We just pushed and pushed and finally it budged and we got out!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Stelmon,

If you're going off road, you need recovery equipment. A hi-lift jack, a winch, a tow strap and a second vehicle...

Mike


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

1st rule ...... don't off road alone 
2nd rule make sure you have appropriate attachment points for vehicle recovery. ie tow hooks
3rd then consider equipment, hi lift jack tow strap perhaps a come-along

have fun but safe fun

check out www.msg4x4club.com.com


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

How much are these high jack lifts?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

use two wheel drive til your stuck, then use 4x4 to get unstuck and turn around cause your in too deep .


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

All off the above plus a cumalong "not sure I spelled it right" will get you out of alot of trouble. If you get one get a heavy duty one not a cheap one. chad1


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

If you use a cumalong, make sure you hook up to a tree that will hold.  I had a buddy that pulled a tree right on his truck.


----------

